# The Chinese Fenix MC-10 knock-off; a quick review



## perigee (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys;

I'm working on a specialty project, and it required two of the Fenix MC-10/11 multi-angle lights. For various reasons, no other angle light would do - all the elements of the Fenix design were inherent to the plan. The only element that wasn't ideal was the $40 best-price-per; eighty bucks for a whimsey just wasn't appealing.

In time, I discovered the ten dollar Chinese Ebay knock-off that many others of you found and discussed in an earlier thread. Despite all of the skepticism on the board, the price was right, and I ordered a pair. I figured that, as long as they lit, it would be at least proof of concept. I could replace the pair with a couple of MC-11s over time if I needed to.

The first of these two came this weekend, and I was pleasantly surprised. No... I was amazed. This may not be a Real Deal Fenix, but the unit is surprisingly solid in build, and brought more firepower to the table than I had even imagined the MC11 would. Not to say it might outperform the original, but it is certainly providing at least 80% of the lumens at 20% of the price.

The aesthetics aren't great - the strange, diamonded yellow plastic handle casing looks like you fished the thing out of a cereal box - but the internals are all metal, O-ring sealed, and there is no rattling in the battery when it is installed. Based on pictures I've seen, the positive terminal of the knock-off is less elegant than the contact point of the real McCoy, and perhaps this might be the area of weakness down the line. But until proven otherwise over time, this little widget seems like a solid contender.

One of the advertised curiosities of this particular model not mentioned with the original MC-10 is that the base houses "a strong magnet" - and, as far as it goes, it does. The light is now standing on the side of my refrigerator under its own magnetic power without slippage. I can imagine several mounting advantages to this under certain situations.

The angle head has a strong, crisp action with no play once set in one of the pre-set angles. The pocket clip, however, is completely useless; although it is secure enough to the light, it is too short to be trusted to secure it. Mine went directly into the dumper.

There are three settings - High, Low and Strobe - all controlled in the same manner as the MC-10 is supposed to be used. Unlike the reports I have heard about the Fenix, the control button is not overly difficult to manipulate. In fact, I'd consider it on the rubbery, squishy side while in selection mode - if there wasn't a definite snap when turning it on and off, I would be a little concerned.

For my money - and surprisingly little of it - this has been a good deal. It does what I need this light to do extremely well; well enough that investing an additional thirty dollars could not possibly have netted me a proportional increase in performance. I've already invested an additional seven bucks in grabbing a pair of Fenix AD401 diffusers, bringing my total cost in around $27.00 for $85.00 dollars worth of flashlight. If any of you guys were curious about the knock-off - or the MC series multi-angle lights - this is a unit in the "take a chance" price range worth a second look.


----------



## speedsix (Dec 25, 2012)

I got one of those DX clones. Everybody who saw it, wanted it. The only light I own that created more of a stir is the Sky Ray King. All my friends and family want a King but they don't get the LiOn stuff so I steer them towards AA lights. This clone is 1-AA and really impresses the non-flashaholics.


----------



## enomosiki (Dec 25, 2012)

I gifted one to a friend many months ago. He wanted an angle light that he could put into his uniform shirt so he'd be able to keep his hands free when writing up tickets.

Unfortunately, the clip broke after having been used for a few weeks. I just got him the actual MC11 instead.


----------



## xlight (Dec 26, 2012)

can you PM me the link where you bought your angle lights?


----------



## enomosiki (Dec 26, 2012)

DealExtreme SKU 102522
Manafont SKUs 11259 and 11260


----------



## firemedic (Jun 9, 2013)

I have bought at least 7 of these. i have 2, bought one for Dad, coworkers were so impressed by it they wanted them also. Not one problem except minor humm on low. Now i want to mod one of mine with a xp-g emitter. I used epoxy on the clip to avoid any issues and it has worked great. I also peeled that ugly rubber off the battery tube and replaced with black 3m reflective vinyl. looks much better. great light for the price!


----------



## phosphor (Jun 10, 2013)

speedsix said:


> I got one of those DX clones. Everybody who saw it, wanted it. The only light I own that created more of a stir is the Sky Ray King. All my friends and family want a King but they don't get the LiOn stuff so I steer them towards AA lights. This clone is 1-AA and really impresses the non-flashaholics.


I've got the same light. It has a very tight beam with anemic spill, and IMHO it is not much better than worthless as a task light. If however, you need to throw a tight beam on a small spot in the backyard it's OK. The PWM whine on low is deafening !  I would counsel that one save their cash, and then buy something better : It has no memory, and you have to click though a very annoying strobe to get back to high. Each time you turn the light off it automatically advances to the next mode. In other words, there is a one out of three chance that when you turn the light on it will be in strobe. Nevertheless, if you've got 10 bucks burning a hole in your pocket....and Jonesin' for a new light....I suppose one could do worse. 

As long as you keep reminding yourself that it only cost ten dollars it's bearable, but I would NOT recommend this light to a friend. YMMV.

For $22 you could get a Sunwayman R10A Cree XP-G2 from FastTech; double the price, but 10 times the light !


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 20, 2013)

phosphor said:


> I've got the same light. It has a very tight beam with anemic spill, and IMHO it is not much better than worthless as a task light. If however, you need to throw a tight beam on a small spot in the backyard it's OK. The PWM whine on low is deafening !  I would counsel that one save their cash, and then buy something better : It has no memory, and you have to click though a very annoying strobe to get back to high. Each time you turn the light off it automatically advances to the next mode. In other words, there is a one out of three chance that when you turn the light on it will be in strobe. Nevertheless, if you've got 10 bucks burning a hole in your pocket....and Jonesin' for a new light....I suppose one could do worse.
> 
> As long as you keep reminding yourself that it only cost ten dollars it's bearable, but I would NOT recommend this light to a friend. YMMV.
> 
> For $22 you could get a Sunwayman R10A Cree XP-G2 from FastTech; double the price, but 10 times the light !



The R10A appears to be 33 not 22 and it doesn't have a pivoting head or the design so you can stand it on a tablet and shine it on what you are doing.

I'm sure it's a nice light, but you can't really compare them. Totally different lights.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wait, the Chinese are knocking off their own stuff now?


----------



## phosphor (Jun 20, 2013)

sol-leks said:


> The R10A appears to be 33 not 22 and it doesn't have a pivoting head or the design so you can stand it on a tablet and shine it on what you are doing.
> 
> I'm sure it's a nice light, but you can't really compare them. Totally different lights.


....perhaps, but that fact doesn't make the Chinese Fenix MC-10 knock-off a good light. Do you have a comment or some direct experience with the light in question that could add some relevant insight to the discussion ? 

FastTech's prices took a hike since I posted that figure. I bet you knew that !

Most any flashlight light cliped to a ballcap will work fine for shining light on what you are doing. That fact you may not know.


----------



## okeenu (Jun 21, 2013)

Im new and reading this to learn,and I agree with sol- leks, what does comparing it to a totally irrelevant light at 2-3 times the price help.. Also everyone does not wear a Ballcap ..The reviews by the purchasers seem very positive and I am ordering one to try ..If there is another "similar" light out there I would like to hear about it also.. Thanks guys


----------



## phosphor (Jun 21, 2013)

okeenu said:


> Im new and reading this to learn,and I agree with sol- leks, what does comparing it to a totally irrelevant light at 2-3 times the price help.. Also everyone does not wear a Ballcap ..The reviews by the purchasers seem very positive and I am ordering one to try ..If there is another "similar" light out there I would like to hear about it also.. Thanks guys


...it wasn't a direct comparison, just an example to make a point. 9/10's of my original post was a review of the light in question. 

Actually, buying, owning, and using a Chinese budget light is part of the learning curve, and will yield some good lessons. Enjoy the light !


----------



## okeenu (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, I agree it is a learning curve like any other "hobby"..
I used to buy and use the Mini Mags and still use them,,I decided most of the Chinese multi LED 1-3 dollar lights were great for a give away ,but were other wise junk....I recently discovered the Sipik sk68 (true chinese clone of a clone?) I,ve purchased a dozen or so from different sources and found them usefull and reliable...I gave one to a contractor friend who loves it, but asked if they made a Angle head version...so...here i am

When I worked on my bike at home I used the tool kit and a hammer..When I became a Pro. I only used Snap-on tools..


----------



## Kokopelli (Jun 23, 2013)

I also have one of those clone right angle lights. It really is throwy but still bright enough for a light with AA cell. It can also support 14500 lithium ions so even brighter. The tight beam doesn't help much for closeup works so I put on a clear tape, those with frosted looks, and this makes the beam much more useful for indoors.


----------

